# Are you a magician or Jerry Sadowitz fan?



## Chairman Meow (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone know the answer to this?

http://www.jerrysadowitz.com/pages/magiconlymain.htm


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 22, 2009)

heh 

no idea


----------



## JWH (Apr 22, 2009)

I worked at a venue when Sadowitz had a show at the Edinburgh fringe a few years ago. He died on his arse night after night...


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 22, 2009)

I met Sadowitz at a rally against the EU in 1999. He was a cock.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Richard Kaufman is teh password


----------



## Dan U (Apr 22, 2009)

Onket might know. he loves him.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Richard Kaufman is teh password



so it is


----------



## fogbat (Apr 22, 2009)

Is that a Javascript password?


----------



## soulman (Apr 22, 2009)

No idea but The Magic Cloak is something to behold:


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 22, 2009)

curses beat to it...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 22, 2009)

Correct password, husband says thanks. He is very impressed by the urban hive mind.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to the password to the 'Liz Hurley sucking off a dog' bit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 23, 2009)

COME ON!!!


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> COME ON!!!



"Illusion, Michael. A trick is something a whore does for money..."


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2009)

http://www.soho-theatre.com/pl1744.html 

Anyone want to lend me £300?


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2009)

Onket said:


> http://www.soho-theatre.com/pl1744.html
> 
> Anyone want to lend me £300?


 

woah way cool!  (did he use a young photo of himself by any chance!)

BTW OP it's *J*erry 

site won't fuckin load


----------



## fogbat (May 27, 2009)

Onket said:


> http://www.soho-theatre.com/pl1744.html
> 
> Anyone want to lend me £300?



I read about that in Time Out. 

If I had a spare £300, I'd certainly go for it


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2009)

zenie said:


> (did he use a young photo of himself by any chance!)



This one-


----------



## sorearm (May 27, 2009)

I quite like Sadowitz, I've got his Pall Bearer's Revue finally on torrent, it's class


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2009)

I loved him in the Shamen video.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2009)

sorearm said:


> I quite like Sadowitz, I've got his Pall Bearer's Revue finally on torrent, it's class



Really?

Can you get it burnt to disc? Is that possible?

<e2a> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9186952&postcount=6


----------



## sorearm (May 28, 2009)

Onket said:


> Really?
> 
> Can you get it burnt to disc? Is that possible?
> 
> <e2a> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9186952&postcount=6



Yeah, the uploads were VHS recordings when the Pallbearer's review was on telly - you get the classy horizontal lines moving down the screen sometimes when the magnetic tape is slightly mangled

*swoons at the memories of this before all this new-fangled optical disc storage malarky*

I've got them on a back-up hard-drive somewhere, I did burn the episodes (they were .avi files I think) to DVD to watch, the other-half didn't seem to appreciate his abusive ranting comedy though ....  wonder why! maybe it's a bloke thing?


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2009)

I used to watch it with my Dad, I remember being astounded that he liked it.


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2009)

Onket said:


> This one-


 
Hmm he looks better there then when I last saw him, maybe they just retouched the pic and removed his eyebags 



sorearm said:


> I've got them on a back-up hard-drive somewhere, I did burn the episodes (they were .avi files I think) to DVD to watch, the other-half didn't seem to appreciate his abusive ranting comedy though ....  wonder why! *maybe it's a bloke thing?*


 

Nah it's not, his audiences are usually pretty mixed at his live shows. 

Girls like swearing and offensive jokes too


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2009)

Just noticed these 2 dates-

http://www.ents24.com/web/event/1767376/Jerry_Sadowitz.html 

Already sold out.

If anyone has a spare ticket I'd do just about anything for them to get my hands on it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 20, 2009)

Saw him last year and the year before at the Edinburgh Festival.

Loved it.   Good tricks, brutal, brutal humour.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2009)

A while since I saw him. 

The Total Abuse Show video was a post club favourite round ours for a few years. 

His close up magic is supposed to be among the best in the world. What was the show where he had magicians on? There was a one handed fella doing cards tricks once, amazing he was.

e2a: This fella


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not seen any mention of the current tour, just got tickets for Manchester

http://www.ents24.com/web/artist/19862/Jerry_Sadowitz.html

Also this piece in The Guardian

http://www.guardian.co.uk/stage/2011/nov/09/jerry-sadowitz-interview?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers for that. I saw it advertised in Viz and then promptly forgot.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

I first saw Sadowitz back in 2006 on a first date (she was Chinese and we were sitting at the front - we felt very uncomfortable). And at the end of that show, he went ballistic on this black woman in a very unfunny way.
Fuckin' cock.

Also saw him last year with the wife (also Chinese) and there, he did the whole 'chink' thing. And then rambled on the 'nigger' and 'paki' remark.

(imo - you can be play on political correctness as long as it's funny and clever. He was neither).

Fuckin' cunt cock.
I got bored...and I have a crude soh.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 14, 2011)

why did you go back the second time?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 14, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> why did you go back the second time?



The wife bought the tickets cos her Glaswegian friend recommended him.
I was like, er...okay and jokingly said "comedy for sexist BNP man."


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

Horses for course, I spose.


----------



## Ming (Aug 13, 2022)

Had his show cancelled by the Fringe bosses. I’m been a huge fan of his since the 80’s. Pretty disappointing.

Edinburgh Fringe: Jerry Sadowitz show cancelled by venue bosses Edinburgh Fringe: Jerry Sadowitz show cancelled by venue bosses


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2022)

Controversial Scots comedian banned from Fringe amid racism and flashing claims
					

Jerry Sadowitz is said to have made a racial remark about Rishi Sunak before exposing himself to a female audience member.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

Ming said:


> Had his show cancelled by the Fringe bosses. I’m been a huge fan of his since the 80’s. Pretty disappointing.


Is it his use of terms that belittle and oppress minorities that you’re a huge fan of?  Or his flashing at female members of the audience?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 14, 2022)

Apparently though, the fact that he gets his dick out is on the marketing for the show so if anyone goes they know what to expect. I can't say I'd wanna go along to such a show myself. And if he is gratuitously racist thats really not good and not something I approve of. I think context can be important though and there are problems with being too censorious - but wether thats happening here I don't know for sure.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

Context is critical but there’s going to have to be some particularly _spectacular_ context to deal with using racist terms as slurs to insult people of the very race that the racist terms are usually aimed at.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2022)

I saw him it must be 20 years ago. He was by turns brilliantly funny and horrendously offensive. About disability I seem to remember.

I wouldn't choose to see him again.


----------



## tommers (Aug 14, 2022)

My mate went to see the warm up /try out show for this. Said it was about twenty people and Sadowitz. He got called a paedo but didn't mention any flashing or racism. I'll ask him.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

Famously offensive comedian/magician in offensive material shocker!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Famously offensive comedian/magician in offensive material shocker!


Being “famously offensive” is not a free rein to say absolutely anything with no consequences.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Being “famously offensive” is not a free rein to say absolutely anything with no consequences.



One consequence was that the pool of people wanting to go see him was fairly limited.

Plus making himself very unpopular with the BBC with some quite outrageous allegations relating to Sir Jimmy Savile


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2022)

This always made me laugh.


----------



## tim (Aug 14, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Being “famously offensive” is not a free rein to say absolutely anything with no consequences.


Yes, Sadowitz and Rushdie both learnt this on Saturday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2022)

Aye, saw a lot of tweets from comedians who didn’t know or seem to care to know just what he’d said or done. I thought, hang on, let’s find out more before blindly supporting his right to express himself. Still don’t know much more but if he’s exposing himself to audience members and they’ve complained that this made them feel unsafe while it was happening, I’m not sure if I do want to support that right in this case


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

tim said:


> Yes, Sadowitz and Rushdie both learnt this on Saturday.


What are you saying here?  What equivalence exactly are you drawing between a theatre deciding that they don’t want somebody on their stage and a stabbing?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> One consequence was that the pool of people wanting to go see him was fairly limited.


And another is that a commercial enterprise decided they didn’t want to partner with him any more. 

It’s not exactly a stabbing in the neck, whatever Tim might think of it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

kabbes said:


> And another is that a commercial enterprise decided they didn’t want to partner with him any more.
> 
> It’s not exactly a stabbing in the neck, whatever Tim might think of it.



Well, no, there’s a huge difference, but there’s also a huge difference in the scale of the crime.

Rushdie was allowed to offend many, many millions of people (people who had not bought a ticket to endure such treatment), over the course of _decades_.  He was actually protected by the State at great cost so he could continue propagating his message of hate.

You can say what you like, obviously we need and believe in freedom of expression, but not without any consequences, especially if you are making people feel unsafe.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Plus making himself very unpopular with the BBC with some quite outrageous allegations relating to Sir Jimmy Savile


Not really. I believe he had some comments about Savile in his routine many years ago, but I doubt this resulted in an emergency summit at Broadcasting House.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> He was actually protected by the State at great cost so he could continue propagating his message of hate.


Eh? You think Rushdie was propagating a messsage of hate?


----------



## tim (Aug 14, 2022)

kabbes said:


> What are you saying here?  What equivalence exactly are you drawing between a theatre deciding that they don’t want somebody on their stage and a stabbing?


Merely, that they're both the consequences of provoking and upsetting others. I don't suppose anyone will try and kill Sadowitz, although he has been violently attacked because of his act. Rushdie has also been the victim of more petty bannings. 

Personally, I've said things on social media, that were someone malicious to join the dots, could put my job at risk, but I'm not willing to hide my opinions.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not really. I believe he had some comments about Savile in his routine many years ago, but I doubt this resulted in an emergency summit at Broadcasting House.



I think I mixed his 1988 comments up with Johnny Rotten’s comments from a decade earlier, sorry.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Eh? You think Rushdie was propagating a messsage of hate?



And as well as the attacks on a major world religion, let’s not forget his far-right rants:









						Salman Rushdie: We're all too offended now
					

'Satanic Verses' author attacks rise of religious and political tribalism that makes people define themselves by what they hate




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> And as well as the attacks on a major world religion, let’s not forget his far-right rants:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you mean to link something else there?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> And as well as the attacks on a major world religion, let’s not forget his far-right rants:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeezus fucking christ this is daft


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

Poe’s law is a tricky mistress.


----------



## xenon (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Well, no, there’s a huge difference, but there’s also a huge difference in the scale of the crime.
> 
> Rushdie was allowed to offend many, many millions of people (people who had not bought a ticket to endure such treatment), over the course of _decades_.  He was actually protected by the State at great cost so he could continue propagating his message of hate.
> 
> You can say what you like, obviously we need and believe in freedom of expression, but not without any consequences, especially if you are making people feel unsafe.



Message of hate? Have you thought this through eight ball or are you just being pedantic.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Aug 14, 2022)

That neither seems particularly far-right, nor a rant.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> And as well as the attacks on a major world religion



If you're referring to The Satanic Verses, it isn't really an attack on a major world religion. You have to read it in a very specific way, and basically misunderstand it, to see it like that. 

But so what if it had been? Are we not allowed to attack major world religions? In the case of Islam, there is a fuck of a lot to attack, is there not? It is used to attack plenty of people - gay rights anyone? As are other religions. 

Also, an 'attack' on a set of ideas is very, very, very different from an attack on a set of people. I don't know where to start on that one really. First up, it's insulting and wrong to bracket all Muslims in one group and state that they have been attacked. That's playing right into the hands of those who seek to claim religious authority and speak for millions - the likes of Khomeini, who did plenty of attacking against sets of people.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you're referring to The Satanic Verses, it isn't really an attack on a major world religion. You have to read it in a very specific way, and basically misunderstand it, to see it like that.
> 
> But so what if it had been? Are we not allowed to attack major world religions? In the case of Islam, there is a fuck of a lot to attack, is there not? It is used to attack plenty of people - gay rights anyone? As are other religions.
> 
> Also, an 'attack' on a set of ideas is very, very, very different from an attack on a set of people. I don't know where to start on that one really. First up, it's insulting and wrong to bracket all Muslims in one group and state that they have been attacked. That's playing right into the hands of those who seek to claim religious authority and speak for millions - the likes of Khomeini, who did plenty of attacking against sets of people.



Have you read it, by the way?


----------



## tim (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> Poe’s law is a tricky mistress.


I don't know about Poe's mistresses. I do know that when he was 26 he married his 13-year-old cousin.


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> Poe’s law is a tricky mistress.



Ah fair enough. I don't appreciate this having to google / learn stuff you know. It's not what I come here for...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> Have you read it, by the way?


I didn't finish it, but I have read the passages that are alleged to be offensive. It isn't the book some make it out to be. And characterising it as 'an attack on a major world religion' misses the mark imo. It misses what he was trying to do.

ETA: It also misses the point spectacularly about why he was targeted for writing it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I didn't finish it, but I have read the passages that are alleged to be offensive. It isn't the book some make it out to be. And characterising it as 'an attack on a major world religion' misses the mark imo. It misses what he was trying to do.



Yeah, am aware.  Was mostly trying to re-calibrate the “too mad for Urban” meter when it comes to defining disagreeable speech as in the same vein as physical attacks.

I probably moved the marker a bit too far and overcooked it.

Re: Sadowitz, his stuff goes more than a bit  too far for me, but people at the Fringe really should know what he’s like.  Also, I thought the Fringe was a place where you would be most expecting to run into something transgressive.

Maybe this particular venue was a bad choice, or maybe Sadowitz has turned everything up several notches for some reason.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> He was actually protected by the State at great cost so he could continue propagating his message of hate.


As for this bit, you sound just like a reactionary Tory MP. 

You think he should have been allowed to be murdered? You think he should have grovelled to Khomeini to beg forgiveness? 

Fuck's sake.


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2022)

Edited cos you can't handle the trurtht. AKA I can't handle a keyboard.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As for this bit, you sound just like a reactionary Tory MP.
> 
> You think he should have been allowed to be murdered? You think he should have grovelled to Khomeini to beg forgiveness?
> 
> Fuck's sake.



Go back one post.


----------



## tim (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I didn't finish it, but I have read the passages that are alleged to be offensive. It isn't the book some make it out to be. And characterising it as 'an attack on a major world religion' misses the mark imo. It misses what he was trying to do.
> 
> ETA: It also misses the point spectacularly about why he was targeted for writing it.


So you only read the dirty bits. Reminds me of all those stained first Penguin edition copies of "Lady Chatterley's Lover".


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As for this bit, you sound just like a reactionary Tory MP.
> 
> You think he should have been allowed to be murdered? You think he should have grovelled to Khomeini to beg forgiveness?
> 
> Fuck's sake.



Unfortunately he's just messing about. No one who really thinks that is even a memver here, yet likely to post at whatever time it is right now.


/party poooper


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2022)

Who's ghoy crisps?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> Go back one post.


Alright fair enough. 

Regarding Sadowitz, I quite liked him back in the day but he did have a tendency to spoil things. His most offensive stuff used to have a point to it mostly (as with the Canada stuff quoted earlier), but sometimes it didn't, and that let him down.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Alright fair enough.
> 
> Regarding Sadowitz, I quite liked him back in the day but he did have a tendency to spoil things. His most offensive stuff used to have a point to it mostly (as with the Canada stuff quoted earlier), but sometimes it didn't, and that let him down.



I always got a sense of deliberate self-sabotage about him.  He could have avoided ruining things, but he wasn’t really interested in that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> I always got a sense of deliberate self-sabotage about him.  He could have avoided ruining things, but he wasn’t really interested in that.


Yep.

And clearly still isn't.  

But he's in the school of comics that go out on stage and deliberately try to alienate as many people as they possibly can. It's kind of admirable in a mad way.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep.
> 
> And clearly still isn't.
> 
> But he's in the school of comics that go out on stage and deliberately try to alienate as many people as they possibly can. It's kind of admirable in a mad way.



It’s certainly mad, and that sort of thing isn’t my cup of char, but I don’t feel comfortable about removing all places where what you could call “transgressive art” can happen (obviously particular establishments can have their rules, but who books a guy like him without knowing his rep?).

I also wonder about an element of snobbery in that imo Sadowitz has only lasted as long as he has due to being something of a “comedian’s comedian”.  Roy “Chubby” Brown certainly doesn’t get this privilege.

There’s loads to unpack, frankly.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2022)

There is a lot to unpack, but one difference between Sadowitz and Brown that I would see is that Brown is being transgressive in a way that is calculated to please his (very loyal) audience. Sadowitz is being offensive to get people to hate him. _So you think you like me? I'll show you. Bet you don't._

Agree about booking him, though. What did they expect?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There is a lot to unpack, but one difference between Sadowitz and Brown that I would see is that Brown is being transgressive in a way that is calculated to please his (very loyal) audience. Sadowitz is being offensive to get people to hate him. _So you think you like me? I'll show you. Bet you don't._
> 
> Agree about booking him, though. What did they expect?


I think at the Fringe it´s the other way round, you go searching for a venue. And the Fringe isn´t really transgressive, it´s all very respectable nowadays.

What you could get away with as comedy 40 years ago in a CIU club on a sunday lunchtime before the strippers came on, with no women or other minorities in the audiance, may not be appropriate for the fringe now.

I think they are both ´comedians´ that time forgot.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2022)

xenon said:


> Ah fair enough. I don't appreciate this having to google / learn stuff you know. It's not what I come here for...


But...

If you do start typing it into Google you also find out that...

Poe's x-wing Lego is a thing.


----------

